# Need a good chili recipe!



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

After reading another post about a chili cook off...mmmm, I love chili...I just realized that I dont really like my chili all that much! So, anyone out there have a great chili recipe they want to share? We like it kind of spicy....it would be great to be able to try different recipes before this fall!! TIA! One more thing, I am looking for a recipe that is not too thick, but not too thin...kind of medium, i guess


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Give me a few, and I'll pm you............


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

great, thanks so much!! Im excited to try some...nothing like eating chili all year while waiting for Halloween to get here!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

If you like it both spicy & meaty, you might try this one. It's best to use fresh peppers, but canned is fine:

Five Peppers Chili

INGREDIENTS:
2 lbs. beef tip (tri tip roast also good or just use your favorite cut)
1 18 oz. bottle mild bbq sauce of your choice
1 large yellow onion, chopped
1 large green bell pepper, diced
2 tbsp. diced habaneros 
2 pepperoncini, diced
1 tbsp. diced serranos
2 tbsp. diced jalapenos 
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. dried oregano
3 tbsp. chili powder
2 lbs. ground beef
1 14.5 oz. can crushed tomatoes
1 15 oz. can pinto beans, drained
DIRECTIONS:
1.	Preheat an outdoor bbq or kitchen grill top for high heat & spray with grill Pam or oil it. Brush beef tip with barbeque sauce & grill 5 to 8 minutes on a side, brushing frequently with sauce. Set aside. (you want that char flavor, but you can do the beef tip in the oven coated w/bbq sauce also. Just cook the roast rare wrapped in foil until last 5 minutes.)
2.	In a large pot over medium heat, cook onion & bell, habanero, pepperoncini, serrano, & jalapeno peppers until onion is translucent. Stir in cumin, cayenne, paprika, oregano & chili powder, cook 5 minutes. Stir in ground beef & cook until brown.
3.	Stir in crushed tomatoes, any remaining barbeque sauce, & beans. Cut grilled tip steak into bite sized pieces & stir into chili as well. Continue to cook until thickened, flavors have blended, & mixture is thoroughly heated. 

*If you're concerned about the chili being either too thick or too thin, thin with a little beer (or water) or thicken it with a small handful of finely crushed corn chips. Good with grated chedddar/jack combo on top, chopped onions, or your choice. Serves 6.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow marie, that sounds amazing! I will have to try it too! Thanks for all the responses....it will be fun making them all!!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Glad you're going to try the 5 peppers chili recipe- I'll warn you though, it's definitely a spicy one. If you've got any 2nd thoughts about adding all those 5 types of peppers, try it with 2 or 3, let it simmer a bit, & taste it before adding more.

An extra 1/2 can of pinto beans can cool it down if you used all 5 & are having "chef's remorse" 

Best of luck with your chili cooking!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We add small evenly chopped pieces of ripe papaya to our chili. In addition to the sweet taste, it contains an enzyme, chemopapain, that really aids in digestion. No gas, no indigestion! You'll be sure to get compliments!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I usually just do the 3-Alarm brand package of chili fixens. Each season is premixed and packaged seperate... just regulate the cayenne to taste, and throw in a drained can of kidney beans. OH and lots of fresh grated chedder on top! My problem is I gotta use real chili meat and our local market don't seem to want to grind and package it as such.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

One other chili recipe for this thread, this one with a Halloween twist:
(since I retired from the FedGov many years ago I've taken to working part-time for a catering company- gee, does it show? )

Pumpkin & Black Bean Chili*

2 lbs. pumpkin or butternut squash, peeled & seeded
1 tbs. olive oil
1 large yellow onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, minced
1 jalapeno, minced
1 14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes, drained
1 14.5 oz. can crushed tomatoes
1 cup water
1 cup apple juice
4 tbs. chili powder (yes 4, trust me)
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
3 cups cooked or canned black beans, rinsed & drained if canned

1. Cut the pumpkin into 1/2 in. chunks, set aside.

2. Heat the oil in a large pot over medium heat. Add the onion, garlic, & jalapeno. Cover & cook stirring occasionally until softened, about 10 mins. 
Add the pumpkin, diced tomatoes, crushed tomatoes, water, apple juice, chili powder, salt, & cayenne, stir well. Bring to a boil, lower the heat, cover & simmer until the pumpkin is tender, about 30 mins.

3. Add the beans & more water (or a little beer, which never hurts the flavor of a good chili) if chili is too thick for your taste. Cover, continue to simmer about 15 mins. to blend flavors. 
Goes great with shredded cheddar or crushed corn chip garnish.

* Yeah, it's vegetarian, but just add cooked ground beef/turkey/whatever to it for the carnivores at your table.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I like Nigella's chili. I do the cornbread apart though and add a bit more crushed chili flakes.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/nigella-feasts/cornbread-topped-chili-con-carne-recipe/index.html


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Well... I don't actually HAVE the recipe. One of those secret family things that people don't let you know til you hit 50 lol... But they put little chunks of stew beef instead of ground beef. 
-Roget that sounds awesome!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

MsMeeple,

Never met a Nigella recipe I didn't like & the cornbread topped chili one is no exception!

Junit,

The 2 recipes I posted are great to serve to a hungry haunt crew, large or small. 
Awesome indeed is the word for the Pumpkin/Black Bean Chili- a big pot of that both looks & tastes like Halloween!


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

for something quick and easy, pick up a package of Carroll Shelby's Chili Mix at your local grocer. I think its tremendous and a bit different than traditional chilis.

If your grocer doesn't carry it, you can pick up a 12-pack here: 

http://www.amazon.com/Carroll-Shelbys-Original-Texas-Chili/dp/B000H23Z1C


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't share my chili recipe!! Some things are sacred. I mean, if you want my recipe for MonsterMud, or my recipe for Paper Mache, that's one thing . . . but my chili recipe?

That's just crazy!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the ideas....shared, and not shared, lol! I have 142 days to perfect it and try these wonderful recipes....it cannot be Halloween soon enough!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I find the Wick Fowler's 2-Alarm chili mix is easy to put together, and you are able to adjust the amount of heat. But most of all it tastes good. The seasonings are all there, just add meat, tomato sauce, and whatever you like to put in your chili.
Wick Fowler's also makes a "False Alarm" chili mix for milder tastes......you can find it at your local grocery.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Marie Roget said:


> MsMeeple, Awesome indeed is the word for the Pumpkin/Black Bean Chili- a big pot of that both looks & tastes like Halloween!


Thank you for a vegetarian chilli recipe! I can't get enough of these because I'm in the process of cutting back on meat, but I love chilli. Plus black beans AND pumpkin? I will be trying this soon! It sounds amazing.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am very curisou about the Pumpkin/Black Bean Chili.

My mother cannot eat red meat at all and I am cutting back on it anyway trying to learn how to fed a much healthy choice. Thing of it is, WE LOVE CHILI!! Those are the best time to eat them in the Fall and Winter time. Are there other options other then vegetarian and red meat chooses too?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

yum, these recipes make me want to eat chili right now!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to try Marie Roget's 5-Pepper Chili recipe on page 1, but am not a very good cook. Do you think I could use 4 pounds of ground beef instead of 2 pounds of beef tip and 2 pounds of ground beef? Thanks!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just had the best chili I'd ever had at a friends this week. She has promised to give me the recipe & I will share it as soon as she does. She made a little pot without meat for me but a large pot that had ground beef for everyone else.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

ok, so my kitchen is almost finished being remodeled....then I can make CHILI! I just need a fridge  !


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> ok, so my kitchen is almost finished being remodeled....then I can make CHILI! I just need a fridge  !


Yay!!!!! Kitchens almost done!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pumpkinbutcher! Thanks-your recipe is at the top of my list to try since you so generously shared with me! Hopefully the fridge comes tomorrow so that I can buy all the necessary items to make CHILI! I havent had any this fall due to the remodel and its making me sad !


----------



## badmoonrising (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a dead easy, tasty chilli recipe you may like. minimal effort, great taste. hope you enjoy it if you give it a try. Apologies, it has metric (uk) measurements

SLOW COOKER CHILLI

1 large onion, finely chopped
2-4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 green pepper, finely chopped
2 - 4 chillies, seeded and chopped (add to your taste)
800g braising steak, diced
1 tsp cumin seeds
1 tsp smoked paprika 
2 X 400g cans chopped tomatoes
2 X 400g cans kidney beans
75g Dark Chocolate (70% min ideally), broken

Place onion, garlic, peppers, chilli, spices, steak & tomatoes into slow cooker on low for 6-8hrs. Stir in kidney beans and chocolate & cook for a further hour until piping hot, and chilli is thick and rich. Season with salt & pepper to taste. Serve with tortilla chips, sour cream, guacamole & salsa dips, jalepenos & grated cheese.

I'm makng a HUGE pot for my party on the 6th Nov, prob keep it to the 2 chillis for the wimps there with some chilli sauce on the side for those who want to spice it up. In the past I've made it veggie with chopped squash, pumkin, aubergine, courgette etc and it always works. I like it as I can stick everything in before leaving for work, then come home, chuck in the beans & choc then it's like a ready meal


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooh--a chili with chocolate in it, like mole--yum!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Badmoonrising - your recipe sounds delicious and easy, got to try it!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

So do you guys make the chili in a crock pot? If you do, do you make it that day and just leave it on warm? Or do you make it the day before - if so, how do you heat it up the next day to make sure that it doesn't dry out? Is chili supposed to be on the soupier side?


----------

